# interchangeable parts



## flamer (Jan 5, 2008)

so Ive looked everywhere on the net and can't find the answer, I have the non turbo rb20de skyline, can I use a coil from an turbo skyline, rb20det?

I know the cefiro also has the same engine. I am intending on just replacing one faulty one and I would guess if they were the same it wouldnt make any difference mixing and matching them. 

(I am able to get a second hand fully tested det one locally at a good price so thats why I had to ask the question)

Flamer.


----------



## Brewpubeaver (Jul 17, 2007)

call them, they will know


Contact Us - UP Garage USA


----------



## flamer (Jan 5, 2008)

Brewpubeaver said:


> call them, they will know


I did and they didn't know!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

do a search on GTRCanada.com before you ask any questions if you dont find what you are looking for ask the question in the GTS TECH forum and it iwll be answered with in days, if not hours of posting


----------



## flamer (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok well I have found out that the part numbers are the same, so if anyone else wanted to know this then yip rb20det coils are the same as the rb20de.

Flamer.


----------

